# RIP 3 Cardinals



## margolow (Sep 2, 2010)

my stupidity!!!!! 

bought 20 cardinals for my 20G tank that has an AC50 with the inlet set to MINIMUM

since the inlet is behind a big mountain resin decor, i did not notice it that 3 Cardinals were lifelessly being sucked by the intake even at the MIN Suction setting.

i turned it off ASAP, 1 got sucked in the filter, one is definitely gone and the other is hanging on to dear life as it sinks to the bottom.

i don't want to turn this filter off for more than 2 hours, any suggestions on how to cover it? would the dollar store green/yellow sponge do for now until i get some high tech solution tomorrow?'

thanks.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

You can cut open a sponge from the inside of your AQ50 filter and put it over the intake and buy a replacement tomorrow.

EDIT:
If you do this, you can put the filter on maximum.


----------



## Bacopa (Nov 1, 2010)

sorry to hear that, margolow. 

joee, isn't it (my understanding) that the suction power is what dragged the tetras stuck and not the actual inlet tube?

if you cover the inlet tube with foam, doesn't it have the same suction power and could still potentially suck the remaining tetras?

could you please elaborate on how covering the inlet with foam could potentially save the remaining fish...would appreciate it so i can perhaps apply the same concept to my other tanks which i think may have too powerful a filter for the inhabitants.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Bacopa said:


> sorry to hear that, margolow.
> 
> joee, isn't it (my understanding) that the suction power is what dragged the tetras stuck and not the actual inlet tube?
> 
> ...


It seems to work with my guppy fry tank. I'm guessing it's because of the distance away from the actual intake. There's also the increased distance between the two scenarios;
Intake - Fish
Fish is stuck directly to intake

Intake - Sponge - Fish
There is a sponge on the intake, the fish is stuck due to the suction coming from the intake through the sponge.

It's easier for a fish to escape from the intake-sponge-fish scenario than the intake-fish scenario. It's like playing with a vaccuum cleaner, if you put your hand directly into it, it's harder to get it out, but if you have something in the way, the suction is reduced a bit and it's easier to remove your hand.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Trust me, it's not the filter, those cardinals were already dead or dying and that's why they were stuck on the filter. Both cardinals I lost ended up stuck to the filter (which as an intake guard).


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

solarz said:


> Trust me, it's not the filter, those cardinals were already dead or dying and that's why they were stuck on the filter. Both cardinals I lost ended up stuck to the filter (which as an intake guard).


I did not realize it until you mentioned it but that's more likely to be true, I also think the OP said that they bought the 20 cardinal tetras recently(?).


----------



## margolow (Sep 2, 2010)

i bought 20 cardinals from the BA MM yesterday


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Definetly do NOT use any sponges from the dollar store, especially the yellow/green pads which are often *soap infused*.


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

I agree that no healthy Cardinal will get sucked into the filter inlet. They are quite delicate fish and often have health issues when bought from the LFS.


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

What I do for my shrimp tank is put pantyhose over the intake and keep it on by tying one of those plant ties on it. I don't think the aquaclears have a ridge right above the intake for a plant tie to hang onto though... (I have a penguin for the shrimps... stuff can actually live in there even if they get sucked in, as do snails.)


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

The AC50 sponge will last much longer between getting clogged, versus something else.

I use that technique with any tank with fry or very small fish.

But no living ADULT tetra will ever get sucked into a filter. Your fish were dead or almost dead before they got stuck there.

W


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

*healthy youngens can get sucked into the intake*

I came home from work the day after buying some very young (small) neon tetras and noticed about eight were missing. Opened up my AC and there they were. There were actually three survivors, who had spent the day living in that tiny space amidst their peers that had been mangled by the motor. Absolute horror.


----------

